# How wide can i go?!



## GonzoTakesOff (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey hows it going, i was wondering if ya'll knew whats the widest i can go in the rear on my stock 05 gto? I have stock suspension. I'm currently running stock 235/40/r18's in the rear, but i want more bite. So i was wondering whats the widest i can go in the rear without rubbing??


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

255 - 265 is the widest you want to go on that wheel, and it might wear in the middle faster due to squeezing it on. I'm not sure if you can find many differant sizes in an 18" rim that are close.


----------



## GonzoTakesOff (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks man! i really appreciate it.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah, i want to say 255 would be the proper fit with best traction possible, 265 will squeez out the middle and wont be as effective.


----------

